# Bieber gets egged in concert



## LLiz (Apr 30, 2011)

So I saw footage on the news and have also read various tweets, Justin Bieber was egged while playing at a concert here in Sydney!

:-D

At the moment I only have this video that I found on YouTube: 
[yt]kmKsYtIVXKU[/yt]

Once I find some actual articles I'll post them.

Also this humorous tweet: *Apparently Bieber was egged at Sydney concert. With the ticket price, thats some expensive eggs.*


----------



## chrest (Apr 30, 2011)

umm, kind of hard to tell when he gets egged


----------



## LLiz (Apr 30, 2011)

chrest said:


> umm, kind of hard to tell when he gets egged


 
The TV news has footage from above stage, I suspect there will be a LOT more on this shortly.
EDIT: It was actually a good number of eggs dropped, probably about 3 or 4.


----------



## chrest (Apr 30, 2011)

nice, 4 eggs to the face, he was asking for it anyways ^^ I'm sure he's had stickier things on his face before.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 30, 2011)

The egging occurs at ~1:38. I'm pretty sure this was perpetuated by the Israelis, Netanyahu is probably still pissed Bieber skipped out on his private concert.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a better video
[yt]AZ0UYve6fKQ[/yt]


----------



## FirelanderX (Apr 30, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Here's a better video
> [yt]AZ0UYve6fKQ[/yt]




lol


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Here's a better video
> [yt]AZ0UYve6fKQ[/yt]


 
I was expecting them to come from the crowd, not dropped straight down from the roof


----------



## STB (Apr 30, 2011)

That's not even funny. Grow up, people.


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 30, 2011)

*shakes head* First a bottle of water, and now eggs. Shame people have to be so wasteful.


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2011)

So great, you egged Justin Beiber. But you still had to pay to get into the god damn concert, you stupid fucks. He still got your money. _Stop giving him your money. He's winning._


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 30, 2011)

chrest said:


> nice, 4 eggs to the face, he was asking for it anyways


 
Please explain, in detail, how he was asking for people to throw shit at him.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 30, 2011)

bieber is down with of + kanye and they in turn are down with him

remind me why yall hatin on a kid who got swag??????


u mad
all yall


----------



## Carnie (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe it was just stage crew accidentally dropping eggs :V 
Going to his concert to throw things at em is real mature though.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 2, 2011)

Christ... he's even worse live.


----------



## Volkodav (May 2, 2011)

Wow, the people in here [and off faf] who are saying the kid deserves it deserve to get their fucking nuts chopped off, because these are people who are fucking old enough to know better then to rag on a kid for being successful. 

Seriously, you guys make me fucking sick. Choke on a fucking cock


----------



## Oopslol (May 2, 2011)

Rats, just a couple feet shy of the target.


----------



## Volkodav (May 2, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> Rats, just a couple feet shy of the target.


_ Age: 23 _

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2011)

How'd he reply?

"That didn't feel good."

or

"That didn't taste good."



Grycho said:


> Christ... he's even worse live.


 How often do you listen to him recorded? :/


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wow, the people in here [and off faf] who are saying the kid deserves it deserve to get their fucking nuts chopped off, because these are people who are fucking old enough to know better then to rag on a kid for being successful.
> 
> Seriously, you guys make me fucking sick. Choke on a fucking cock


 
lol no becuz hees a girl and hees geh and he has no p3n1s adn sonds liek a gurl XD



Slyck said:


> How often do you listen to him recorded? :/


 
My little sister's a Bieber fan. I hear him playing when I walk down the hall. She also listens to other talented artists such as Ke$ha! 

What? Did you expect me to be a close-minded child and judge people before hearing them a thousand times?


----------



## Cam (May 3, 2011)

Those eggs probably came from the balcony sections.... but they were probably near towards behind the stage to be able to get the eggs over the fucking lighting trusses.

I think it is pretty retarded to get paid to do such a stunt. At least for so little money that is... they probably made no profit off the stunt neither. The stunt itself is funny as hell, the people who did it, are just retarded


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2011)

Grycho said:


> lol no becuz hees a girl and hees geh and he has no p3n1s adn sonds liek a gurl XD


LOLOL XD I BET HE HASNT EVEN HIT PY00BURTY YET! LOL!!!
I'M AN ADULT AND IM TALKING ABOUT SUCCESSFUL TEEN SINGERS GOING THROUGH PUBERTY XD


----------



## Redregon (May 3, 2011)

maybe all the people that are raging so hard against Bieber are pissed off that THEY don't get pre-teen pussy thrown at them?


----------



## Oopslol (May 3, 2011)

Redregon said:


> maybe all the people that are raging so hard against Bieber are pissed off that THEY don't get pre-teen pussy thrown at them?


 
Pre-teen pussy?  I'm not sure I even knew what sex was before 11-13 :V


----------



## Redregon (May 3, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> Pre-teen pussy?  I'm not sure I even knew what sex was before 11-13 :V


 
there's the difference between your generation (and mine) and the new generation of young people... oversexualization at too-early of an age.


----------



## Oopslol (May 3, 2011)

Now you're making me feel old, thanks =(

Or young!


----------



## Redregon (May 3, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> Now you're making me feel old, thanks =(
> 
> Or young!


 
if it helps you feel better, i'll be turning 33 in less than a week.


----------



## Oopslol (May 3, 2011)

Happy Early Birthday then! <3


----------



## Redregon (May 3, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> Happy Early Birthday then! <3


 
Thank you.

though, back on track, on one hand i can somewhat understand the ire that a lot of people feel towards him. i mean, i'm not going to say he's untalented because he made it into the biz without vocoders or autotuning... but, the whole "OMGBIEBER"-fever gets annoying. now, that being said, when WE (our generation) turned into squealing kids for the pop-tarts we had when we were young, people generally just shrugged it off as "kids being kids." so why can't our generation do the same and just let the babies have their bottles? it's not like justin bieber is actually hurting anyone and we ALWAYS have the option of turning off the radio when he comes on the airwaves.


----------



## TwilightV (May 3, 2011)

If he gets his own shitty sitcom on Nick or Disney, then I might laugh at this. Until then: Where the Hell is the severed head of Miley Cyrus I asked for?! D:<


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2011)

hey guys, i'm not a fan of justin beiber's music. should i:

a) pay him an absurd amount of money to go throw things at him like a true rebel, or

b) respect his success and avoid listening to his music


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> hey guys, i'm not a fan of justin beiber's music. should i:
> 
> a) pay him an absurd amount of money to go throw things at him like a true rebel, or
> 
> b) respect his success and avoid listening to his music


I say A), that way you can LOLOL XD on the internet with others of equal maturity


----------



## Rouz (May 3, 2011)

Justin Bieber's hair is 100% BPA free.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 7, 2011)

I think he has almost no musical talent, that's why I dislike him.
He also said he is like Kurt Cobain, that's my other reason. :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wow, the people in here [and off faf] who are saying the kid deserves it deserve to get their fucking nuts chopped off, because these are people who are fucking old enough to know better then to rag on a kid for being successful.
> 
> Seriously, you guys make me fucking sick. Choke on a fucking cock


 
inb4 bawww white knighting bawww defending bawwww butthurt bawwww [insert more random 4chan faggotry]. :V

It's bad enough reading this crap on Memebase, now people are doing it on FaF as well?


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I think he has almost no musical talent, that's why I dislike him.


 
I honestly have zero problem with Justin Beiber. Yeah, he's a pretty talentless tool of the music industry, but whatever. He caught a great break. Good for him. The people I _do_ dislike are the people that give away their money (or, more likely, their parents' hard-earned cash) for the crappy music that's churned out under his name, and the people that think he's some paragon of musical talent. Fuck those people, seriously.


----------



## Volkodav (May 7, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> inb4 bawww white knighting bawww defending bawwww butthurt bawwww [insert more random 4chan faggotry]. :V
> 
> It's bad enough reading this crap on Memebase, now people are doing it on FaF as well?


 Huh? I don't use butthurt or none of that shit


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Huh? I don't use butthurt or none of that shit


 
You missed the "inb4", as in "I predict that this is how people will respond to your post.".


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wow, the people in here [and off faf] who are saying the kid deserves it deserve to get their fucking nuts chopped off, because these are people who are fucking old enough to know better then to rag on a kid for being successful.
> 
> Seriously, you guys make me fucking sick. Choke on a fucking cock


 
While I mostly agree with your premise against ragging on Bieber, this bit of logic kind of confuses me: 

A)It is bad to say that he deserves to have eggs thrown at him, therefore
B)It is a rational conclusion that people deserve to have their balls chopped off for thinking that he does deserve it. 

See, this logic can only lead to one conclusion in my mind. 

Since thinking someone deserves minor insult means that you deserve major injury, thinking that someone deserves major injury must mean that you deserve even GREATER injury. 

And so forth.


----------



## LLiz (May 9, 2011)

Pfft you people need to stop being so precious...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2011)

In my eyes, Music is dead. So shitting on Bieber would be like pooping on a pile poop.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> In my eyes, Music is dead.


 
Try going deeper than the top charting singles |3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 9, 2011)

It's funny because we don't like him.


----------



## LLiz (May 10, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> In my eyes, Music is dead. So shitting on Bieber would be like pooping on a pile poop.


 
The Wombats
Cut Copy
Art Vs Science
Architecture in Helsinki
Ou Est Le Swimming Pool
Tame Impala
Arcade Fire
Hot Chip
Simian Mobile Disco
Josh Pyke
Mumford & Sons
Vampire Weekend

... here's a short list to prove you wrong, but there are many many more where that came from.


----------



## WingDog (May 10, 2011)

schadenfreude: Happiness at the misfortune of others.

That's all it is clayton, everyone cheered when Bush had a shoe thrown at him, people laughed when Tiger got beat with a golf club. This is life, we need people like Bieber to make us feel better when we are having a shitty day.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 10, 2011)

LLiz said:


> The Wombats
> 
> Vampire Weekend
> 
> ... here's a short list to prove you wrong, but there are many many more where that came from.


 
K


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2011)

LLiz said:


> The Wombats
> Cut Copy
> Art Vs Science
> Architecture in Helsinki
> ...


 
proven right!!
all thos bands are relly bad....

tbh I dont listen to much after 1995... nothin good


----------



## LLiz (May 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> proven right!!
> all thos bands are relly bad....
> 
> tbh I dont listen to much after 1995... nothin good


 
BAH! You can't even spell "really" so what do you know?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 11, 2011)

this thread is really fucking awful


itt: dorks getting  about shaun cassidy: 2011


(btw, its funny when you call him a girl! :laffo


----------

